# Listening to music while you ride?



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree its stupid, get a portable stereo and have it on quietly. Not loudly because then same effect, you can't hear whats going on. I know people have ridden with stereos in arenas, thats fine. Its like crosssing a road, I always take my Ipod out of my ears when I cross.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am able to concentrate much better with background noise so I like to ride with a stereo. I don't ride with an ipod mostly because my luck it would fall off and get trampled or something. Personally, I rather ride with a stereo on, but thats just me.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think it is bad to have a stereo on at a reasonable volume level, but I wouldn't use and I-pod. I used to ride with music in the backround, and I could keep rhythm with it. It was actually pretty helpful with things, but still, I don't think I would use an I-pod...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I Completely agree with you ChevyPrincess 100% !
But i would only have a radio or something playing, as to having something directly in your ear, its a HUGE NO NO to have that, while a radio is fine.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say that I DO ride with my Ipod at certain times. I would NOT ride one of my younger horses with it but I don't have a problem using it when i'm riding my 10yr old on cattle drives etc. I've been riding him for the past 8 yrs, did all over his training and trust him completely. When we are moving cattle it can get pretty boring staring at the back side of a bunch of cows for mile after mile and my Ipod helps pass the time. You usually can't hear anything anyway with the cows mooing and usually the wind blowing too. Anyway, in certain settings i don't see a problem with it although I certainly wouldn't ride a youngster with it or in a setting were I need to hear.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have ridden while listening to my ipod before, only because I totally trust the horse, and while I do agree that just like doing that while driving, its not very safe, I don't agree about the noises and horse spooking part. Yes you wouldn't be able to hear something your horse maybe decided to spook at, but sometimes horses spook, not because they are really nervous themselves, but because you as the rider are anticipating them spooking at something, so they think its what they are supposed to do, but thats a different discussion. I personally think that it may actually be nice to listen to a radio while riding, but I would definately strongly suggest not using an ipod.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> I don't agree about the noises and horse spooking part. Yes you wouldn't be able to hear something your horse maybe decided to spook at, but sometimes horses spook, not because they are really nervous themselves, but because you as the rider are anticipating them spooking at something, so they think its what they are supposed to do, but thats a different discussion.


I know that horses spook at other things, but while listening to an Ipod, you won't be able to hear if it _is _a noise that spooks them.

I understand your point Appy, I, along with most people don't get the luxury of that :lol: and wide open spaces. But even on a trail ride, I wouldn't do it. I guess I just cherish the sounds of nature on horse back. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally wouldn't do it because there are times that a shouted "LOOK OUT" is the only thing that saved me from a near catastrophe. I would think that even in an arena, it would be unsafe because someone else might lose control of their horse and you have to avoid them. You can't do that if you aren't looking in that direction and can't hear people yelling at you. When I go out on trails, I like to know if there are deer rustling in the bushes that I can't see that might spook my horse. Even my old bombproof horses will jump if a deer jumps out of the thickets and tries to jump up in my lap (you laugh but it happened once). I also like to know if there may be a hunter anywhere around. There is no sound that will make your hair stand up quite like a bullet whistling past. When I am riding through town, I like to know if there is a kid with cards in the spokes of their bike riding up behind me or some kids are playing basketball around the corner so that I can prepare for the possibility that either the ball or a person may come flying around the corner directly at us. Sometimes when I am working circles at the house, I will turn on the radio in the tack room just for some background music to relax to but that's it.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Now don't bite my head off, buttttt I personally love riding when I have my Ipod in. :]
But, I only have *one* earbud in and only when I am hacking alone. I would never, ever listen to music during a lesson or when jumping. When you're in a lesson all your attention should be on the ride and not on the music. 

I do love riding to music and when the music is upbeat, Robbie can feel it and his energy increases as well. But I do want his attention to be on his surroundings and my voice, so that's why I don't like riding with stereos as I know he listens to that more than me (but only beacuse he is a baby and his attention span is limited hehe). I can hear my surrounds and my music just fine when I have one earbud in, without taking all my (or Robbie's) attention away from our surroundings. 
I also find hacking a bit boring if I don't have music to accompany me and keep my energy up. Hacking just seems so ... robotic ... if all I'm doing is listening to the boring, quiet sounds around me, especially when riding alone. Music just keeps everything interesting. :]


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I use to ride w/ music all the time, I only use one earbud because for some reason I can't stand both being in. 

I don't do it currently I don't own an Ipod (although I think my cell phone is supposed to double as one, it doesn't have any songs), and my horse is kind of green. 

I do think there are alot of factors that go into whether or not a person is safe to listen to music while riding, but I find that those people who aren't, tend not to be w/ or w/out music!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I play music on the CD player in the arena ONLY if I'm the only one in there. Out on the road or a trail I give my full attention and alertness to what I'm doing.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I personally don't see anything wrong just listening to your ipod on relaxing rides with a horse you know is fine. It can be relaxing for the rider if he/she is nervous, and in turn if the rider calms down, the horse will calm down too. But ALWAYS only ride in one earphone! It's safer than two because you can still hear around you.

I find that if it is available, it is good to ride your horse SOMETIMES around louder music, such as from a stereo, because at shows there is usually music, and it is good to get your horse used to the music and noise and such.

Another thing I happen to do while on hacks is sing. It instantly tunes your horse into you. If I sing upbeat music, it gets them going. When I sing calm, slow music, they will calm down. I love watching their ears constantly flicking back to listen. It's so cute. LOL


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

All good points, but here's an idea -- what if she was listening to something other than music? Like tips or instructions? Actually, it never occurred to me before, but this might be a great way to remember all the little things you are supposed to remember. That is, if the volume is appropriate, or as mentioned, you only use one bud.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I know that preppy spoiled girl with rhinestone cowhide ear stalls and halters that had to be over $70! She was listening to music. 

But I have never thought about that before. I always watch stuff, or read stuff, and taking notes by writing it down usually helps me remember just fine =]


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I like listening to music on the radio, or over speakers when I am riding. And I like to have it quite loud at times, to get my horse used to the noise.
We show and there are announcers and music playing in the background all the time, I need to know my horse will be paying attention to me.
We are also putting together a freestyle to music which requires loud music and a horse to have tolerance to it.

Riding with an Ipod though?? Sketchy...


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Sometimes I ride with my mp3 player but never around roads.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I never use headphones around animals when I am planning on handling them; doesn't matter whether it's a horse, dog, or cat...If I'm going to be working with, training, grooming, etc...headphones aren't used. I will listen to music, but not 'on my head'.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i listen to mine in the arena i find it good for establishing rythm and practicing freestyles whilst attempting not to let my horse learn the test from the music!... it is common around here at the a-list shows for i-pods but more common for an ear piece where the owner/coach can sit in the grandstand and coach from there... i personally wouldn't ride with an ipod when i'm around other horses or out and about- but home alone in my arena where my horse has minimal risk of being spooked i don't see an issue?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Whatever you do, just be careful with anything that has wires or neck straps. Loose stuff can always be easily caught on something.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a big music lover, and, as most people who know me will say, I'm rarely working quietly, reading, or websurfing without my headphones on (I'm actually listening to Van Morrison even as I type this... ha ha). I don't ride or do barn chores with my mp3 player, though. I'm just not coordinated enough to not hang myself in the cords. Plus, the day I ride with it will be the day Scout dumps me and I land on it. :lol: I do have a radio out in the barn, though. It does irritate me when people ride in crowded arenas with earphones in. Accident waiting to happen. :-x

Someday I'll get a cheap stereo that I won't feel guilty about having out by the arena, but until then I enjoy talking to my boy and listening to him snort back.

I will say, I have seen music really relax my horses. When I took my first horse to our county fair for a week, he was fairly calm, but not quite his normal self. One day, about midway through the week, another member of my 4-H club brought a small stereo with her and set it up right outside Johnny's stall. I could not believe how quickly the look on his face changed! It was like flipping a switch, from mildly concerned to floppy-eared relaxed! I realized that he must have missed his radio at home! Ha ha.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I ride and listen to music all the time! And clean stalls and other horsie things with music. I do wear ear phones tho. Just have my phone play the music out loud. It also helps that my horses are in my backyard and I cant make anyone mad cause Im the only rider here.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I occasionally trail ride with my mp3 player, but the volume is so low I can hear everything else going on around me... Thats the nice thing about my headphones, I can carry on a conversation with someone across a room while I'm listening to my music, so I don't see a problem taking it with me on my horse... And mine came with an elastic arm band and was made to take a beating, so if it falls off, its good...


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

blush said:


> Now don't bite my head off, buttttt I personally love riding when I have my Ipod in. :]
> But, I only have *one* earbud in and only when I am hacking alone. I would never, ever listen to music during a lesson or when jumping. When you're in a lesson all your attention should be on the ride and not on the music.
> I also find hacking a bit boring if I don't have music to accompany me and keep my energy up. Hacking just seems so ... robotic ... if all I'm doing is listening to the boring, quiet sounds around me, especially when riding alone. Music just keeps everything interesting. :]


I agree!
I always work better when there is music.
I always slide my earphone wires down through my shirt so they aren't hanging down in the way of my hands or my riding, and I tuck my iPod away into my pocket so it is also out of the way. I do like riding with the stereo on more than with my iPod, but at my barn there aren't any working speakers in the arena.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

I think using one earbud would be ok, but you need to be able to hear whats going on around you. Its like using one in your car (which I think is illegal) it not really your car that you need to listen for its the others that might be honking or squealing the tires trying to stop, or the ambulance that is coming up behind you. Listening with both ears covered on your horse you can't hear what going on that you dont see. The rattles on a rattlesnake that is laying in the high grass or the dog barking that is coming up behind you to nip at your horses heels, which might throw you off beside the rattlesnake coiled by the log.
Of course I'm giving worst case, but alot of people do encounter at least one of these things.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

In the past, I rode with my Ipod (or back in the days, my Walkman cassette tapes) on with both ears in. But that was at my own place, with nobody else there. My trainer almost always had a radio going in his indoor area, helps get the horses used to almost anything. Now, I have my cell phone that has speakers and plays music. It is almost always going when I'm riding. Loud when I'm by myself, quietly when other people are in the arena. I think it gets my horse used to one more noise before we get to the shows, and I have never found that it distracts me from things going on around me.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have that much a problem with it. I ride in the same feild every day, know every inch of it, there is nowhere for a snake to hide in the grass and the dog that DOES come and bother me is very visable. I ride with both ear-buds in because I see one dangaling down even more dangerous to get caught on something. I listen when I'm doing coditioning work and dressage. I always have my iPod in when working. If there is a noise that spooks a horse, the horse will spook before you have time to do something. Also, I can FEEL my horse underneath me.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

All discussion of safety aside, I don't use my ipod when riding because I want to enjoy my trail ride completely - listening to birds, watching for deer, etc. I use music to help me get through something I have to do that I don't enjoy that much (chores, exercise, paperwork at my job, etc.), but I thoroughly enjoy riding. If I didn't, I wouldn't be doing it.

Of course, it might be very different if I were riding in an arena or practicing for some sort of competition. I don't think I'd enjoy either of those very much, music might help. But again, if I needed music to get through a hobby, I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I would never ride with my ipod, that could just turn into a complete nightmare, i would probably fall off and hang my self with the headphones.

The radio is always on in the barn though, i always have it on in the indoor or outdoor while im riding. I like listening to music while i ride it helps me consentrait.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

there is a radio in the arena while i ride that is usually on (unless there is lessons going on) but i would never be able to ride with headphones on, i am the kind of person that likes to be aware of my seroundings and it drives me insane not being able to hear things, escpecially around the barn. not to mention if there is other people in the arena it can be very rude. when i was in teh warm-up ring at a dressage show a few years ago it was crowded, because there was only one warm up ring and the barn we were at had a bunch of other boarders. well, a western rider came in (she was a boarder) and she put her ipod in (in an arena FULL of horses!) and just went around the ring at a full gallop, to keep from any accidents we were all calling stuff like: outside! or.. inside! so that we all knew where we were going, she of course couldnt hear any of us and was going around at a gallop, she narrowly missed hitting a bunch of us, and actually made a horse freak out and come very close to hurting himself. i love listening to the radio, but not aan ipod or anythign like that, its just to dangorous in my opinion


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm with Spastic Dove i concentrate better when i have background noise. I do ride with my Ipod in but only on MY horses on my property at home just because i know them so well and i've had them for 5yrs and they do not spook at anything and when they do spook, its a spook in place which i taught them to do and i used to retrain OTTB and abused horses so i learned how to not come off from a horse spooking or acting crazy no matter what they did or how they spooked. if u have a good horse and you trust them or you have a really good seat then i dont see why not. sometimes i think it helps when i trying to work on the horses movement and getting rhythem and it helps to relax me and my horse. i wish i could hook up my radio out there while riding cuz my horses love music, esp riding to it, but hubby said it'll b a while before he gets around to working on that.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I know that preppy spoiled girl with rhinestone cowhide ear stalls and halters that had to be over $70! She was listening to music.


I am not sure what one has to do with the other? Rhinestone slide ear stalls (I assume you mean the headstall on her bridle) and listening to music.

I spend more on my horses tack items than I do on my own clothes. Does not make me preppy or spoiled. Quality is less expensive in the long run as you don't replace it as it lasts.

We have a stereo in the barn and indoor arena that plays 24/7.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

mls said:


> I am not sure what one has to do with the other? Rhinestone slide ear stalls (I assume you mean the headstall on her bridle) and listening to music.
> 
> I spend more on my horses tack items than I do on my own clothes. Does not make me preppy or spoiled. Quality is less expensive in the long run as you don't replace it as it lasts.
> 
> We have a stereo in the barn and indoor arena that plays 24/7.


I have several "Blingy" exspencive bridles for my horses but i'm definitly not preppy or spoiled :lol: I just happen to like the way they look on my horses!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm against it.. It'd be fun with music on, but you want to be able to hear it if something doesn't sound right.. (Wether it's the horse or the environment)

Also, I'd rather hear the breathing and the hooves ^_^


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i always listen to music when im out by myself, im not overly worried about falling off. my horse will go home. it helps me concerntrate so much more

plus hollie dances along to the music, its great


----------

